# Betriebsgelände benutzen Strompolizeiliche verboten



## d.fly90 (6. Juli 2013)

Hey Leute an den vielversprechensten stellen am rhk in Gelsenkirchen stehen diese Schilder :  "Dies ist ein Betriebsgelände, benutzung Strompolizeilich verboten ....gilt das auch für uns Angler ?vielen dank für eure antworten


----------



## Slick (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Betriebsgelände benutzen Strompolizeiliche verboten*

Gilt für jeden,keine Ausnahme für Angler.


----------



## Brassenwürger (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Betriebsgelände benutzen Strompolizeiliche verboten*

Sehe ich auch so! Benutzung nur für Mitarbeiter des "Betriebes", welcher Art auch immer dieser sein mag.....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Betriebsgelände benutzen Strompolizeiliche verboten*

Gilt....steht im übbrigen aber auch auf der Kanalkarte.


----------



## Andal (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Betriebsgelände benutzen Strompolizeiliche verboten*



d.fly90 schrieb:


> am rhk in Gelsenkirchen stehen diese Schilder :  "Dies ist ein Betriebsgelände, benutzung *Strompolizeilich* verboten



Was es nicht so alles gibt, in Gelsenkirchen! Welche Ströme regeln denn die Strompolizisten?


----------



## One6Zero3 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Betriebsgelände benutzen Strompolizeiliche verboten*



Andal schrieb:


> Was es nicht so alles gibt, in Gelsenkirchen! Welche Ströme regeln denn die Strompolizisten?



Den Golfstrom sicher nicht 

Aber wenn ich mich an meinen Unterricht erinnere haben Angler betretungsrecht wenn das Gelände nicht eingezäunt ist. Weshalb sollten wir dann nicht auch das Strompolizeilich verbotene benutzen wenn nicht eingezäunt ?


----------



## Black-Death (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Betriebsgelände benutzen Strompolizeiliche verboten*

habt ihr nicht iwo eine gewässerkarte mit den erlaubten strecken?
wenn auf der karte verzeichnet ist, dass man dort angeln darf, dann darf man das auch trotz des verbotsschildes. wenn nicht eben nicht


----------



## d.fly90 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Betriebsgelände benutzen Strompolizeiliche verboten*

Das ist es ja nur so'n kack Schild nicht eingezäunt und so geile Bedingungen für nen guten fang


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Betriebsgelände benutzen Strompolizeiliche verboten*

Stehen bei uns auch überall am Ufer rum, hat noch nie jemanden gestört.
Solange es ein frei betretbarer Uferbereich ist, ist auch das angeln (nach meinem Wissensstand und Erfahrungen) erlaubt.


----------



## Andal (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Betriebsgelände benutzen Strompolizeiliche verboten*

Die Zuständigkeit für das Gewässer liegt beim Wasser- und Schiffahrtsamt Duisburg-Meiderich
Adresse: Emmericher Straße 201, 47138 Duisburg
Telefon:0203 4504 0

Anrufen, fragen, Bescheid wissen!


----------



## brandungsteufel (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Betriebsgelände benutzen Strompolizeiliche verboten*



Andal schrieb:


> Die Zuständigkeit für das Gewässer liegt beim Wasser- und Schiffahrtsamt Duisburg-Meiderich
> Adresse: Emmericher Straße 201, 47138 Duisburg
> Telefon:0203 4504 0
> 
> Anrufen, fragen, Bescheid wissen!



Sehe ich auch so. Mir wurde immer gesagt das vor und hinter dem Schleusenbereich nicht geangelt werden darf. Hab die untere Fischereibehörde kontaktiert. Die haben mir gesagt, dass es erlaubt ist, hab mir das ausgedruckt und es bei mir falls die Polizei vorbeikommt oder so ein Aufseher mal wieder ärger macht.

VG


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Betriebsgelände benutzen Strompolizeiliche verboten*

Haben hier auch solche tollen Schilder am Kanal. Ich fische auch dort und es kamen Mitarbeiter, Aufseher, Polizei vorbei und niemand hats gekümmert


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Betriebsgelände benutzen Strompolizeiliche verboten*



Andal schrieb:


> Was es nicht so alles gibt, in Gelsenkirchen! Welche Ströme regeln denn die Strompolizisten?



Die heißen tatsächlich so:
http://www.wsv.de/wsa-emd/schifffahrt/Strompolizei/index.html


----------



## Margarelon (6. Juli 2013)

Steht bei uns am Hafen auch. Der Hafenbereich ist aber ausdrücklich für Angler erlaubt. Außerdem dürften dann die dort liegenden Boote auch nicht mehr betreten werden....


----------



## Andal (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Betriebsgelände benutzen Strompolizeiliche verboten*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die heißen tatsächlich so:
> http://www.wsv.de/wsa-emd/schifffahrt/Strompolizei/index.html



Sachen gibts... da können wir ja drauf warten, dass an der Currywurstbude die Gewürzpolizei auftaucht.


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Betriebsgelände benutzen Strompolizeiliche verboten*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Steht bei uns am Hafen auch. Der Hafenbereich ist aber ausdrücklich für Angler erlaubt. Außerdem dürften dann die dort liegenden Boote auch nicht mehr betreten werden....


 

Wem gehören die Boote denn?
Wenn es Privateigentum ist, dann darfst du es wohl kaum nutzen.
 Die haben doch mit einem Uferbetretungsrecht nichts zu tun. Oder sehe ich das falsch? |kopfkrat


----------



## Jose (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Betriebsgelände benutzen Strompolizeiliche verboten*

am rhein stehen solche schilder oft an natorampen. schert sich keiner drum, weder spaziergänger noch angler noch wapo - bis auf den einen von der wapo, der da sehr genau ist, ermessensspielraum hin oder her.
und schon ist die anzeige geschrieben...


----------



## hanzz (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Betriebsgelände benutzen Strompolizeiliche verboten*

Die Schilder stehen doch an *jedem* Zugang zum Kanal, somit dürften doch die Spaziergänger, Fahrrad- sowie Inlinefahrer und sonstige Passanten und Angler den Weg nicht nutzen.

Hab die Schilder immer so verstanden, dass der Kanal nicht befahren werden darf.

Werde mal die zuständige Einrichtung am Montag vormittag kontaktieren und hier Rückmeldung geben, was diese Schilder im Detail bedeuten.


----------



## ayron (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Betriebsgelände benutzen Strompolizeiliche verboten*

So weit ich mich erinnere sind es 2 verschiedene #h


----------



## hanzz (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Betriebsgelände benutzen Strompolizeiliche verboten*

Stimmt, ich glaub in etwa so:

*Benutzen strompolizeilich verboten*

und

*Betreten und Benutzen strompolizeilich verboten*

Naja, wie gesagt ich werd da mal anrufen.


----------



## ayron (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Betriebsgelände benutzen Strompolizeiliche verboten*

|kopfkrat gut möglich

Die einen stehen an den Wegen und die anderen an Schleusen ect.


----------



## Margarelon (6. Juli 2013)

Ich sitze im Hafen vor dem Anleger der WaPo. Sagt keiner was....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Betriebsgelände benutzen Strompolizeiliche verboten*

Moinsen,

wir haben hier in Niedersachsen diese Schilder auch regelmäßig am Dortmund Ems Kanal.

Ich habe daraufhin über das Kontaktformular beim Wasser und Schiffahrtsamt nachgefragt und per Mail eine Antwort bekommen.

Im wesentlichen steht da: Da die Nutzung für Angler nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist kann man angeln, soweit man über einen Erlaubnisschein ("Kanalkarte") verfügt. Das befahren mit Fahrzeugen bleibt allerdings verboten.

Bei Interesse kann ich die Original Mail mal hier reinstellen.

Ich habe die ausgedruckt immer dabei wenn ich am Kanal in diesen Bereichen angeln gehe.

Gruß

arjey


----------

